# Ridge Tahoe Login Issues??



## jlee2070 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,

I own at the Ridge Tahoe and have for years, have been able to login into the Owners Account and make reservations and look up information.  But lately, I am unable to Login anymore.  I tried establishing a "new" account login but it says it does NOT recognize my Owner Number.

I have tried emailing 6 to 7 time their "help" desk and tried calling on many, many occasions with no answer.

Basically, a TOTALLY UNRESPONSIVE IT GROUP at the Ridge.

Anybody else with this situation and any suggestion on who to call at the Ridge for help???


----------



## pvangordon (Mar 9, 2006)

It's been down for awhile.  I wanted to reserve my 2008 week a couple weeks ago and had to call Reservations.  I mentioned the trouble I was having on the website and they said it was out of commission, but offered no reasons or ETA for return.

When booking by phone, they required me to fax in the request, so it's definitely more convenient to do everything on the website.


----------



## temerson (Mar 10, 2006)

I've had the same problems as well and still no response to my emails   .  I'll try giving their help desk a call tomorrow or maybe call reservations since that seems to be the only line I can get through on.

On a semi off-topic note, how is the exchange power through II if we deposited our week (usually book winter ski or summer)?  We normally use our week, but are playing with the idea of depositing for an exchange.  Do Ridge Tahoe units ever pull an AC with II?


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 10, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> On a semi off-topic note, how is the exchange power through II if we deposited our week (usually book winter ski or summer)?  We normally use our week, but are playing with the idea of depositing for an exchange.  Do Ridge Tahoe units ever pull an AC with II?



Ridge has traded well for me.  I usually reserve a Ski Week at the Ridge.  The last time I deposited (2006 Presidents Day Week deposited mid 2005), I got a AC.


----------



## temerson (Mar 10, 2006)

jlee2070 said:
			
		

> Ridge has traded well for me.  I usually reserve a Ski Week at the Ridge.  The last time I deposited (2006 Presidents Day Week deposited mid 2005), I got a AC.




Thanks!  I played around a little on the II website to see which weeks were offered the AC.  All the winter ski weeks into April would pull the AC, but none of the summer weeks inlcluding the 4th of July were offered one.  I know that not every AC is created equal (limitations on dates and destinations) but I'll be curious to see what I can get with it.


----------



## Judy (Mar 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with the website.  I called reservations and they handled everything.  They said the problem was with a site "upgrade"  

As for trading power, I have three resorts in my II account.  I've found that my two-bedroom President's week at The Ridge pulls the highest quality resorts, but pulls far fewer resorts and areas than either of the other two.  The reason is II's like-for-like policy.  Many exchanges are blocked for the Ridge because  II considers them of lower quality.
My Naegle unit trades better with RCI than II.  I suspect that's because there are fewer Ridge deposits into RCI.
My preferred exchange company for The Ridge Tahoe is SFX  If we deposit during a promotion period, we can get one or two bonus weeks in addition to an exchange. SFX bonus weeks are much better than II's AC.  There's no fee for a Gold membership and their exchange fees are lower than II/RCI.


----------



## pvangordon (Mar 10, 2006)

I've traded two Ridge weeks (MLK week and Presidents week), both of which earned ACs.  So far I've been extremely happy with my exchanges, which were for top notch resorts in the off season, which works perfectly for me.  I will probably use this property regularly as a trader with ski weeks.

It's true that ACs are not created equal - I was unable to pull some of the listings on the sightings board using ACs earned from my Ridge exchanges.


----------



## temerson (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess the decision now is which exhange company to deposit my week in.
II will give me great exchanges (especially off season), but the AC's are limited, and SFX has the better bonus week but their resorts are limited (although top-notch). 

I was keeping track of the SFX exchange thread and noticed that the majority received exchanges in Hawaii/Mexico in which most of the Mexico probably came from the third bonus week offered last year.  Ideally we would like to use this Ridge exchange into a shoulder season golf exchange (AZ or HHI).  Although those areas are listed in the SFX directory no one from TUG seems to have traded into those areas.


----------

